#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 何謂獅鷲(鷹馬、鷹獅)

## 那岐

Griffin（獅鷲）：
希臘神話中一種鷹頭獅身有翅的怪獸，亦作“Griffon”或“Gryphon”。據記載，獅鷲的身體比八個獅子還要大，高度比一百隻老鷹還要高，有很長的耳朵，豹子嘴，腳上有爪，大如牛角。據但丁描述，獅鷲的鷹頭部分是金色的，獅身部分是白色的。有人認獅鷲代表惡魔，有人則認它是基督的標誌。



鷹馬（Hippogriff, Hippogriffin）

鷹馬就是獅鷲（gryphon半鷹半獅的生物）和一名人類的後代，在阿里奧斯扥（Ariosto）的長篇傳奇詩《瘋狂的奧蘭多》（Orlando Furioso）中有提到鷹馬的故事。

----------


## 阿翔

鷹馬
鷹馬原產於歐洲，不過現在已經遍佈全世界。鷹馬是種有老鷹頭及爪和翅膀的馬，他的父親是獅鷲，母親是馬，是愛情的象徵。牠是可以被馴服，不過得由專家出手才行。他們喜歡挖昆蟲吃，不過也吃鳥類及小型哺乳類。到了育種時，會在地面上築巢，產下一個又大又脆弱的蛋。蛋在二十四小時內就會孵好。鷹馬寶寶在出生一個星期內就有能力起飛，不過若是要隨同牠的父母做長途旅行，則是要等上數月才行。

鷹馬是種很容易被激怒的生物，所以你必須小心不要冒犯他，要接近一隻鷹馬，你必須先彎下身來，如果他也彎下身來，那表示你可以接近他，否則你最好趕快離遠一點。

根據查理曼大帝的傳說，有一位女武士Bradamante為了拯救一位英雄Rogero逃出監牢，與一名巫師對抗，這名巫師就有養一隻鷹馬當作戰馬。

鷹馬是自然界的動物而非因魔法而產生的，就跟飛馬佩格索斯一樣，牠的翅膀是長滿羽毛的，而牠的爪就跟獅鷲一樣，具有相當的攻擊力，此外鷹馬還有一顆老鷹的頭。

鷹馬個性非常難捉摸，也因此非常不易被馴服。因此在傳說中，只有巫師才能降服這種動物。

鷹馬有相當高的力量及耐力，能飛的又高又遠，傳奇英雄Rogero就曾騎著鷹馬，從庇理牛斯山一直飛到法國海岸。也因為鷹馬的耐力與力量，也使得鷹馬成為很多徽張設計的要素之一。


獅鷲獸
這種特別的生物也是人類老祖宗一路傳遞下來的傳說之一。獅鷲獸簡單的說來就是百獸之王獅子和鳥中霸主老鷹的集合體。這種特殊的生物可說是結合了老鷹的遨翔能力和獅子的凶猛殺氣，因此在許多神話中都扮演著特殊的地位。
         不過，獅鷲獸的神話緣起一直讓人感到相當疑惑，有些專家認為是來自西元前三千年的埃及，甚至可能時間比這個更久遠，有些人則認為這是來自於印度地區的神話。
        根據傳說，亞歷山大大帝曾經捕捉了兩隻獅鷲獸，餓了牠們三天三夜之後，將牠們綁在王座上，並且用插在長槍上的肉塊逗弄牠們。於是牠們就這樣拉著亞歷山大大帝在天空中飛了七天，亞歷山大差一點就看到了上帝；只是在最後一刻，一名天使問他為什麼在還不瞭解人界的事情時就想要瞭解天界？於是亞歷山大就這麼無功而返，回到了人間。
　　除了這個傳說之外，獅鷲獸由於擁有銳利的視線和爪牙，因此有時會被當作寶藏的守護者。在不少近代的奇幻作品中，獅鷲獸都扮演著精靈守護者的角色，牠們雖然凶猛，但卻可以透過心靈感應的方式和精靈溝通，甚至成為他們的交通工具和武器。不過，不知道什麼原因，獅鷲獸似乎相當喜歡吃馬肉，因此經常獵殺野馬。
　　另外，獅鷲獸由於牠凶猛卻又自由遨翔於天空的特性，經常被許多人或單位拿來當作家徽或是代表符號。哈利波特中的葛利芬多學院就是以獅鷲獸的英文修改而成，其符號也是獅鷲獸喔！

----------


## wingwolf

百度的資料總是很多很多^^
http://baike.baidu.com/view/254007.htm



　　“如虎添翼”，還有哪個詞能比這更貼切地形容獅鹫獸呢？它們長有獅子的軀體與利爪、鷹的頭和翅膀，是相當有名的奇幻生物。比起更願意在洞裏守著自己的財寶或者蹲在關公主的塔樓吃求婚者而不肯在天空翺翔的龍族來說，獅鹫獸才是天空真正的霸主。

*【起源】*
　　獅鹫獸源自何時何地無人得知，賢者們認爲它是古代文明中某次魔法試驗的成果，但似乎在有文字記載之前獅鹫獸就已經出現在詩人們和老人們流傳下來的傳奇故事中。或許和人馬一樣，獅鹫獸是屬於大自然非凡魔法造就的生靈。文獻記載中的獅鹫獸最早出現於古阿卡得（巴比倫－亞述）神話，在馬爾都克斬殺妖獸因而封神的傳說裏，獅鹫獸就是他殺死的第三只巨獸。之後獅鹫獸的形象就出現在希臘神話中，爲衆神之神宙斯、太陽神阿波羅以及複仇女神涅梅西斯拉車――爲涅梅西斯拉車的獅鹫獸與其同族毛色不同，通體漆黑就像只烏鴉。希臘語的grups的拉丁語變體gryphus和表示峽谷的grif混合，到英語和法語裏就變成了griffin/griffon/gryphon。

*【外型】*
　　也許是很靠近天空的緣故，獅鹫獸有著陽光一般的羽色和毛色。獅子般的後半身長著黃棕色的獸毛，鷹一般的頭至前肢則全部披滿黃金色的鷹羽，不過也可能是帶有深紅斑點的乳白羽毛。它們頭部和翅膀的羽毛可能是藍色或綠色，胸前的羽毛是朱紅色，而和老鷹一樣的喙和腳則可能從透明的黃色到豔麗的金色都有，爪子是黑色的。這是羅伯特·英潘《奇靈精怪》裏對獅鹫獸的描述。
　　但有一千個描述者，就有一千種獅鹫獸的模樣。龍與地下城中的獅鹫獸據說毛發的顔色自泛金的青銅色至暗棕色均有，年齡愈長，顔色愈深。雄性胸前的羽毛會染有幾抹紅豔，而雌性的顔色則較爲黯淡。但第三版的龍與地下城《怪物圖鑒》畫者的意見顯然不同：獅鹫獸不僅從獅子般的前肢上直接長出了骷髅般的指爪，竟然還長了條狼尾巴。不過這位畫者並未如前人一般把獅鹫獸的前肢錯畫成像根柴棒。因爲獅鹫獸的前肢確實相當有力，一掌打折敵手的脖頸並不難，長達15厘米的鋒利鈎爪更是撕裂血肉之軀的利器。
　　四足站立、不計尾長時，成年獅鹫獸體長7~10英尺（約2~3米），雄性重約1100磅（約半噸），雌性則要輕上三分之一。飛行時支撐這體重的，是一雙翼展7~8米的翅膀。要鼓動這樣的雙翼，又要爲有力的前肢提供力量，可想而知獅鹫獸有怎樣發達厚實的胸肌。
　　獅鹫獸的眼睛就像是活生生的火焰，寶石紅、烈焰黃、冰晶藍，這都可能是那雙銳目閃動的炫彩。它們能在兩哩（約3200米）的高空清清楚楚地看見一匹馬，如果它能讀書的話，能在30米外把普通印刷品瞧個只字不誤。雖然沒有夜視力，但仍然可以聚集最微弱的光線看清周遭，輕松地狩獵。其嗅覺就食肉動物而言只可算是平庸，比不上狗的靈敏，但已比人類強出許多，它能憑嗅覺追蹤獵物，也能迅速發現在上風處的敵人。獅鹫獸的聽覺敏銳之極，可在1哩之外分辨出腳步聲。

*【技能】*
　　因爲體重較大，獅鹫獸不能像鳥兒一般輕靈的回轉盤旋，但在沒有騎乘者的情況下仍可以做相當多的空中技巧。它可以在任何天氣飛行，也有感知天氣變化的本能。獅鹫獸之所以難馴，有一個原因就是它對自己在空中的信心很強，不會接受騎手下的無理命令。
　　極少有哪種生靈能擁有獅鹫獸如此精湛的狩獵技。速度、靈巧，加上天生的利爪，獅鹫獸從空中俯沖掠食的情形是十分驚人的。它喜歡吃食草動物，尤其是馬及其親族（鷹馬獸、天馬、人馬、獨角獸等等）。其實從兔子到野牛，不論體型大小，只要是能吃的肉類（人類同樣如此）都不免成爲它們的充饑之物。雖然它們同樣能在完全的黑暗中追捕獵物，卻更樂於在白晝捕食，因爲那時食草動物在外遊晃，而且在陽光的熱力下翺翔也更自在。廣闊平原、稀樹草原、綿延的草坡都是它們喜愛的狩獵場。
　　就算受傷不能飛，獅鹫獸也不會餓死。因爲它們同樣是陸上狩獵的好手，還很有可能成爲食人獸。它在陸上狩獵時就像只大貓，會像美洲豹一樣潛近再突襲獵物的咽喉，也會像老虎一般伏在暗處猛然撲倒獵物。如果翅膀尚可勉強使用，它還可能從山崖或樹頂急撲到獵物身上。

*【習性】*
　　雖然獅鹫獸可獵取的食物種類相當多，它們卻仍對馬有種奇特的執著。年輕的獅鹫獸根本不理會馬背上是否有騎乘者，也不在乎看護馬匹的人沖它劈來的刀劍射來的箭枝。而年長些的獅鹫獸則小心謹慎得多，它會毫不猶豫地攻擊沒有防範的野馬，但面對一整隊騎士時則有可能放棄進襲，除非是因爲饑餓、愚蠢、自大或者缺乏與戰士對戰的經驗。
　　同鷹一樣，獅鹫獸是終身的一夫一妻制，並會爲了保護配偶及子嗣不惜戰死。稚鳥會由任何一名家庭成員喂養，但通常是由雄性狩獵雌性守巢。獅鹫獸一般每次産卵兩枚，其外殼有瑪瑙般的花紋，孵化期爲四周。雛鳥在最初的三個月裏每天要吃掉和體重等重的食物。四個月時幼鳥已經和只大狗一般大小，會在岩石間輕松攀爬，並且已能在地面活動自如，親鳥將在此時教它們不必使用翅膀的狩獵技能。六個月大時，幼鳥開始學習飛行和空中狩獵技，這將耗費它們半年的時光。有必要的時候，獅鹫獸會把巢搬到別的地方去，直至幼鳥有能力自我保護爲止。兩歲後小鳥成年，須離家遠行築自己的巢。
　　很偶然的情況下會有兩只或幾只獅鹫獸（通常都是雄性，兩兄弟是最典型的組合）組隊一同狩獵生活。這種情況持續到其中一只找到伴侶便會中止，因而可能只是很短的一段時間，但也可能會終生如是（可憐的光棍黨……）。與行事謹慎的夫妻檔不同，這類光棍搭檔行動比較粗心，也就更容易被人看見。鑒於彼此間的忠誠，即使分離後它們也可能因任何情況重聚在一起。

*【馴養】*
　　和其它掠食動物不同，獅鹫獸之間極少爭鬥。雄性也總是會小心保護雌性，即使彼此之間並非配偶關係亦會如此。強烈的忠誠心與榮譽感使獅鹫獸成爲勝於戰馬或其它飛行坐騎的最佳戰友。獅鹫獸生而適於戰鬥，勇敢無畏。但是訓練一只獅鹫獸可比不上訓練戰馬容易。馬匹很溫順，和同類在一起時彼此有安全感和認同感。然而獅鹫獸個性獨立又頑固，不樂意與別人協同作戰，同時它又需要廣闊的空間來活動。一旦被困在籠中，它就會拒絕進食，而且更不會有哪個訓練者會蠢到去鞭打一只驕傲又強大的獅鹫獸。勉強獅鹫獸去做什麽確確實實是非常困難的事。 
　　其實獲取一只獅鹫獸已是相當不易。馴養大一只雛鳥比大多數人想象的要難得多。雛鳥須在不到三個月大，第一根羽毛尚未長出前開始受訓。如果遲了，它有10%的可能不會接受新“家人”，假如還遭受虐待，不認同感可能每個月上升20%（圈養視爲虐待行爲）。 
　　爲完全發揮其能力，馴養幼鳥當然也包括了狩獵訓練。戶外訓練是騎乘者及獅鹫獸都要參與的課程。雖說飛翔是獅鹫獸的本能，但雛鳥仍然需要耐心勸誘才會開始飛行。在訓練過程中，還必須得教會它在冒險中應該會的特殊技能，例如空投炸彈或掠取地面的某件物品。 
　　不過一個騎手可不會像獅鹫獸那麽快就勝任飛行。他至少得練上11~16個星期，使用動物交談術或類似的法術可以使適應過程縮短2~5星期。不夠機敏靈巧，坐不穩當的也可以被當作行李一樣綁在獅鹫獸身上，或者由它拎著飛。獅鹫獸可以帶起和自己體重相當的東西，但當然不會太久。，300磅以下物品視爲輕載，300~600磅視爲中載，600~900磅算是沈重的負擔。它的爪子鋒利尖長，可以抓穩物品，但也可能因此損壞物件。經過訓練的獅鹫獸還能把整扇的鐵門或一長條圍籬整個拔走。獅鹫獸的飛行中往往有許多急升驟降的起落，忍耐力不佳的搭乘者暈個七葷八素是常有的事。 
　　很幸運的情況下，冒險者碰巧搭救了困在陷阱裏的獅鹫獸或是治好了它的傷。如果能被視爲成員之一，這只獅鹫獸會願意爲冒險隊伍出力。因爲通常這種情況下只會遇上成年獅鹫獸，所以不必進行飛行和狩獵訓練。 
　　對待獅鹫獸不能像對待馬一樣。關進籠圈、拴起來、打烙印、套籠頭、縛缰繩都是不可容忍的。一匹受訓的戰馬會遵從口頭命令及手勢指令，一只獅鹫獸更聰明，可以明白更複雜的指示。馬鞍更是不合適獅鹫獸，爲獅鹫獸設計的鞍座必須要慮及它的雙翅，絕不可妨礙飛行。鞍座一般放在翅膀之前或之後。坐在翅膀後面也許會比較舒適，但騎乘者視野不佳，不利於作戰。側坐鞍根本不在考慮範圍內。鞍座如果是由馬皮制作，則可能會被立即吃掉。裝飾物絕少使用，因爲會降低飛行速度，減低機動性。簡單和輕質的頭頸護甲及胸甲是可以使用的，但其重量需輕於一個騎手的體重。 
　　作爲坐騎，獅鹫獸與馬相差的不僅限於上述幾點。獅鹫獸不會因野兔、鳥類或陰影就受驚，但馬也不會因饑餓去追逐兔子、野鹿或別的馬匹，而且馬更不會因不滿騎手的責打而一怒之下把他給吃了。獅鹫獸勇敢，但是凶暴；忠誠，但是任性。雄性獅鹫獸不僅比雌性體型更大力量更強，而且也更冷靜和耐心。不幸的是，有一只獅鹫獸坐騎還會帶來別的麻煩事。例如，一位常年騎著獅鹫獸的騎士不免會沾染上它的氣息，當要換乘馬匹時，馬兒聞到自己最可怕天敵的氣味它怎麽會不害怕？還有，在旅行結束之後，英雄們到城中休息，馬匹可以寄放在馬廄，可他們忠誠的獅鹫獸該到哪裏去呢？城中的居民會相信這個大家夥不傷人嗎？任何馬的形象就足以讓它抓狂。就算是在野外，主人吃著煎肉排的時候，他/她的寶貝獅鹫獸可不會老實待在一旁的。 
　　獅鹫獸的胃口也不小。不飛的時候一天要吃掉25~30磅的新鮮肉類，飛行時增加一半或一倍，視其飛行時的負重而定。饑餓的獅鹫獸相當危險，它不會吃掉自己效忠的主人，但其它人就不會那麽幸運了。跟一位養有獅鹫獸作寵物的同伴旅行，必須要有莫大的勇氣或絕對充足的食物儲備。在《龍槍編年史》中曾提及只有精靈貴族才會養獅鹫獸作爲座騎，這的確不是沒有理由的。

*【財富】*
　　獅鹫獸常常扮演的角色就是處罰貪財的人類。在有高崖的平原如果滿布了珍貴的寶石，不顧生命危險去采集這些閃亮寶石的人必然會受到懲處。因爲獅鹫獸的巢往往就築在那些高崖上，它們的銳目不會錯過一個竊賊，利爪也不會放過一個小偷。但因爲獅鹫獸喜歡亮閃閃的東西，所以有時候它們自己就是個竊賊，在它們的巢裏常常會發現諸多寶石，還會有裝藥劑的瓶子。不過，這些瓶子多半都不會是完整的，因爲獅鹫獸愛飛到高空把它扔下去，就爲了聽玻璃砸到石頭上時碎裂的脆響。皮草、衣物、皮革制品一般會被利爪撕個支離破碎。魔法卷軸和魔法書如果不是被特別保護，也會是同樣下場。僅有堅實的金屬制品能安然幸存。

*【其它】*
　　獅鹫獸的語言像是尖嘯與咆哮的合成，包括有許多關於飛行、狩獵、天氣及事物外形的描述詞。獅鹫獸和老虎一樣會遊泳，但在飛行前必然得把羽毛弄幹。因爲天性愛整潔，獅鹫獸一天裏總會花上一段時間來洗澡，而絕不會讓騎手減免它的這種樂趣。 
　　獅鹫獸的壽命很長，也許能活上好幾個世紀。150年是一只野生獅鹫獸的平均自然壽命。

----------


## 柴田 雷

獅鷲由於擁有銳利的視線和爪牙，因此有時會被當作寶藏的守護者。在不少近代的奇幻作品中，獅鷲都扮演著精靈守護者的角色，他們雖然兇猛，但卻可以透過心靈感應的方式和精靈溝通，甚至成爲他們的交通工具和武器。不過，不知道什麽原因，獅鷲似乎相當喜歡吃馬肉，因此經常獵殺野馬。

一.獅鷲從何而來
1
獅鷲起源於希臘神話，是一種鷹頭獅身有背生雙翅的怪獸。據古希臘人傳說記載，一隻獅鷲的身體大於八頭雄獅，高度則超過一百隻老鷹。它有很長的耳朵，臉上生著豹子嘴，腳上有大如牛角的利爪。據德國詩人但丁描述，獅鷲的鷹頭部分是金色的，獅身部分是白色的。雖然很少量的傳說中認爲獅鷲代表惡魔，但是絕大多數的神話鬥認爲它是基督的標誌，因爲在《語源學》一書中曾有這樣的解釋：“基督是一隻獅子，因爲他有著統禦的才能和巨大的力量；基督也是一隻老鷹，因爲他在復活後可以升入天堂。”因此在奇幻文學中獅鷲往往被描述成一種飛行速度很快的生物，具有很強的正義感和無與倫比的戰鬥力。
2
文獻記載中的獅鷲獸最早出現在古阿卡得（巴比倫-亞述）神話，在馬爾都克斬殺妖獸因而封神的傳說裏，獅鷲獸就是被他殺死的第三隻巨獸。之後獅鷲獸的形象就出現在希臘神話中，爲衆神之神的宙斯、太陽神阿波羅，以及復仇女神涅梅西斯拉車。希臘語grups的拉丁語變體gryphus和表示峽谷的grif混合，發展到英語和法語裏就變成了griffin（也有griffon或gryphon的說法）。
二.獅鷲的長像
　　也許是很靠近天空的緣故，獅鷲獸有陽光一般的羽色和毛色。獅子般的後半身長著黃棕色的獸毛，從鷹一般的頭部到前肢全部披滿黃金色的鷹羽（不過有一些獅鷲獸是帶有深紅斑點的乳白羽毛）。和老鷹一樣，獅鷲獸的喙和腳的顔色從透明的黃色到豔麗的金色都有，而爪子是黑色的。這是羅伯特(點)英潘在《奇靈精怪》裏對獅鷲獸的描述。獅鷲獸四足站立時，如果不計尾長，成年獅鷲獸體長約兩三米，雄性重約半噸，雌性則輕1/3。飛行時支撐這體重的，是一雙翼展七八米的翅膀。要鼓動這樣的雙翼，又要爲有力的前肢提供力量，可想而知獅鷲獸的胸肌非常發達。 
　　獅鷲獸的眼睛像活生生的火焰，寶石紅、烈焰黃、冰晶藍都可能是那雙銳目閃動的炫彩。它們能在3200米外的高空清楚地看見一匹馬（如果能讀書的話，在30米外把普通印刷品看個隻字不誤，估計也不成問題）。雖然沒有夜視力， 但獅鷲獸仍可以聚集最微弱的光線看清周遭，輕鬆地狩獵。獅鷲獸的嗅覺在食肉動物中算是平庸的，比不上狗的靈敏，但比人類強許多，它能憑嗅覺追蹤獵物，也能迅速發現在上風處的敵人。至於聽覺，它們可在1哩外分辨出腳步聲。 
　　
三.獅鷲的生活
　　雖然獅鷲獸可獵取的食物相當多，但它們對馬有種奇特的執著。年輕的獅鷲獸根本不理會馬背上是否有騎乘者，也不在乎看護馬匹的人沖它劈來的刀劍。年長的獅鷲獸則小心謹慎得多，它會毫不猶豫地攻擊沒有防範的野馬，但面對騎士則可能放棄襲擊。 
　　同鷹一樣，獅鷲獸是終身一夫一妻制，並會爲了保護配偶及後嗣不惜戰死。稚鳥可以由任何一名家庭成員餵養，但通常是由雄性狩獵，雌性守巢。獅鷲獸一般每次産卵兩枚，卵的外殼有瑪瑙般的花紋。雛鳥在最初三個月裏每天要吃掉和體重相等的食物，四個月後幼鳥已經和大狗一般大小，會在岩石間輕鬆攀爬，並且能在地面活動自如，親鳥此時會教它們在地面的狩獵技能。六個月大時，幼鳥開始學習飛行和空中狩獵技巧。兩歲後獅鷲獸成年，就必須離家遠行，築自己的巢。
四.獅鷲就是原角龍？？？
　　不過，獅鷲的神話緣起一直讓人感到相當疑惑，有些專家認爲是來自西元前三千年的埃及，甚至可能時間比這個更久遠，有些人則認爲這是來自於印度地區的神話。而原角龍的發現地點，蒙古的阿爾泰山也是獅鷲獸發源地之一，你看看他們的多麼相似：


轉自-台灣論壇

----------


## 嵐傲

下面的獅鷲長的跟我想的不太一樣呢，我都以為頭的地方是純粹的老鷹型態，不知道是不是有分種類呀？

----------


## 阿翔

> 下面的獅鷲長的跟我想的不太一樣呢，我都以為頭的地方是純粹的老鷹型態，不知道是不是有分種類呀？


獅鷲只是幻想性的生物，
想多看有關獅鷲的圖片請到以下網址：
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=40464
的確是有純粹老鷹型態頭部的獅鷲，
但是長著獅子的耳朵也很多人有畫過。
由於只是幻想生物，
所以他的真正樣子不會有人和獸知道，
大大可以自行想象成喜歡的樣子喔。

----------

